# Critique palomino Thoroughbred stallion



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The pictures were taken after about four months of standing in the pasture eating round bales so take into consideration he is trying to look like a five month pregnant brood mare right now and both he and I are aware of this.
His first foals are due in the spring of 2011 


























































A few from this past spring while in training at his previous home:


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Besides the chubbiness lol  hes a beautiful horse with few faults. Starting at his head he has a nice clean throat latch and big ears. His neck may be a little bit to long but it may just be the angle of the photo. He seems to have a nice sloping shoulder with nice leg position. His forearm is nice and long and his cannon is pretty short. I'm not good at pasterns but they look like there a nice length. His back looks to short in the first photos but in the riding ones it looks fine so its probably a nice length. His hindquarters look nicely muscled. I'm not going to go to the back legs as I am NOT good at them! But I hope this is what you wanted! All in all I think he is a beautiful horse.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous boy! I just love his head and neck. Very regal!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!
I dont think his neck is too long so much as his back looks too short. If he lost some weight & had a bit more muscling he'd probably look quite nice. The rest ofhim looks quite nice & again i LOVE his color. So rare to find a pb pally Thoroughbred!


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Well if you measure his neck it should be 1/3 the size of his body. I think its probably both then.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you 

Heres to hoping for a colorful foal crop for his first season! So excited to have this wonderful boy with us.
He will be bred to my two sabino colored Puchilingui daughters for 2012 foals.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

are you sure he is purered TB? the TB breed does not carry the dilute modifier required to produce palomino or buckskin colouring.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Of course! His sire is the cremello Thoroughbred, Guaranteed Gold.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol yep, those round bales will do it! 
He's very elegant-looking, love his neck/throatlatch. He looks like a total sweetheart!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

faye said:


> are you sure he is purered TB? the TB breed does not carry the dilute modifier required to produce palomino or buckskin colouring.


Faye I am with you. I scratch my head every time I see a coloured TB, because both the Australian studbook and the English one have no cream. I just can't compute a pally lol.

I think there must have been a time in the US when their books weren't as closed as they are now. Either that, or way back in yesteryear, a cream boy jumped a fence and fell in love with a beautiful TB lady :lol:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He sure is lovely, and a good chunk of lard, you will have to do some work to get rid of that belly. 

I would question your breeding decision as he is not that special, in my opinion. But he is your horse, and your opinion matters, mine does not.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

Omg! he is gorgeous!!! So jealous! And he is a great mover from the pictures. You are so lucky


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Guaranteed Gold! I'm so jealous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know enough about conformation to critique him. I love him, and his color. I am so jealous you have him.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

I am pretty sure there are a select few cremello/palomino TB's in north america, Guaranteed Gold being one I've even heard of. You are very lucky to have such a pretty boy!! He seems to have a nice temperment/attitude, since he has a sweet expression on his face. Just get him more muscled and fit (lol I know exactly what pasture and hay can do to almost any horse).


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

I was wondering how much his stud fee is and if you have any rules about what breed he is allowed to breed with or if they have to be registered because I have a Arabian that i want to breed but i don't have her papers


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> Faye I am with you. I scratch my head every time I see a coloured TB, because both the Australian studbook and the English one have no cream. I just can't compute a pally lol.
> 
> I think there must have been a time in the US when their books weren't as closed as they are now. Either that, or way back in yesteryear, a cream boy jumped a fence and fell in love with a beautiful TB lady :lol:


Thoroughbreds carry, albeit very rarely, the cream, rabicano, sabino, and overo genes. Much more common now that people are breeding for their color. There are quite a few dilute stallions standing in the united states and a few in Australia. It was actually introduced a long time ago, and while the gene does not exist in arabians, it was probably introduced by the same ancesters of modern Akhal Tekes. Many buckskins where registered as "duns", which doesn't exist in modern thoroughbreds or as simply "chestnuts" or "bays"

All Dilutes today can be traced back to two stallion's Milkie (registered as a chestnut, but clearly a palomino) and Glitter Please (registered as a bay, but clearly a buckskin), although clearly their are more incorrectly registered in their lines.

I can think of quite a few dilute stallions off the top of my head, Guaranteed Gold (cremello), Issues of Gold (palomino), Zillionaire (cremello), Pure White Gold (genetically a palomino Overo, but he's white), Sato (sabino palomino thoroughbred), and Milkie's Desire (palomino).


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, we are very excited to have him here with us. I am a huge Thoroughbred lover but I am also in love with the icing on the cake colors. We are very excited to see what this guy and my black bay sabino Thoroughbred produce. 

^ I would love "a Sato" (the mares half brother) from these two


----------

